# No puedo obtener una simple suma, resta solo obtengo !#VALOR



## rapidito78840 (Nov 9, 2005)

Amigos, porque no puedo obtener una simple suma de dos cantidades y una resta, lo unico que me da es !# VALOR ,  ya trate de muchas maneras y no puedo obtener el resultado.
claro que de donde quiero obtener suma de dos cantidades y al mismo tiempo restarle otra cantidad , son de celdas en donde hay formulas de "IF", en la celdas F4  y G4, habra solamente un importe a la vez, o sea cuando haya importe en una celda ... en la otra no habra nada ...
pienso que aunque haya en esas celdas funciones de 'IF' deberia de poder darme una suma y una resta a la vez ,   o no ?

por favor pudieran ayudarme con esto ?
graciasCalculo ISR Salarios 2005 (actualizado).xlsEFGH3ImporteIsr a RetCAS a Pagar47,000.00900.35 #VALOR!Calculo SemanalCalculo ISR Salarios 2005 (actualizado).xlsEFGH3ImporteIsr a RetCAS a Pagar4420.00 75.67#VALOR!Calculo Semanal


----------



## Ronald Moore (Nov 10, 2005)

Disculpe el español.  En el primer ejemplo, la celda G4 parece vacía, pero no lo es. Contiene el valor "", lo cual es texto.  No se puede usar una celda con texto en una expresión como E4+G4.

Una posibilidad es usar la función N (en inglés).  En la celda H4:

= E4+N(G4)-N(F4)


----------



## rapidito78840 (Nov 10, 2005)

Ronald Moore said:
			
		

> Disculpe el español.  En el primer ejemplo, la celda G4 parece vacía, pero no lo es. Contiene el valor "", lo cual es texto.  No se puede usar una celda con texto en una expresión como E4+G4.
> 
> Una posibilidad es usar la función N (en inglés).  En la celda H4:
> 
> = E4+N(G4)-N(F4)




Thanks.  thanks thanks.... you helpme and save my work ,   WORKS VERY WELL !!!!!


----------

